# Air conditioner compressor fails big time.



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

While the rest of the country is cold, it is warm here in SoCal and we do use the A/C almost every day. 

The A/C started blowing warm air. I checked the low side pressure. It was fine at 35 psi. Crap. 
I took it to the local AC place and they wanted TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS to fix the system. 

I found all the parts online, I was able to get a lifetime warrantee rebuilt compressor for $150 instead of $700. 
The rest of the parts (expansion valve, dryer, condenser) were inexpensive. 

I took it back in today and the labor alone will be close to a grand. 
I did save almost a thousand bucks on parts. 

It has to be done, you can't survive in SoCal without an A/C.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> While the rest of the country is cold, it is warm here in SoCal and we do use the A/C almost every day.
> 
> The A/C started blowing warm air. I checked the low side pressure. It was fine at 35 psi. Crap.
> I took it to the local AC place and they wanted TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS to fix the system.
> ...


That sucks

Chef Aarron aka Macgyver
Does not believe this is possible

He can fix A/C with a paper clip , ruber band , duck tape & hammer


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> That sucks
> 
> Chef Aarron aka Macgyver
> Does not believe this is possible
> ...


I will use the $500 Lyft bonus to pay for some of the cost.

VW shouldn't sell A/C compressors that destroy themselves in less than 3 years. 
The design of the last generation Jettas is not the best.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> While the rest of the country is cold, it is warm here in SoCal and we do use the A/C almost every day.
> 
> The A/C started blowing warm air. I checked the low side pressure. It was fine at 35 psi. Crap.
> I took it to the local AC place and they wanted TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS to fix the system.
> ...


Oh that sucks big time. I'm about ready to turn the AC on in the house, we've been hanging in at 80°+ until after midnight.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I will use the $500 Lyft bonus to pay for some of the cost.
> 
> VW shouldn't sell A/C compressors that destroy themselves in less than 3 years.
> The design of the last generation Jettas is not the best.


Happens in all the makes 
Compressor shreds it self

Prudence recommends condenser & drier

Just to not have to worry evaporator & pressure hose too

Trust me don't skimp

There is nothing worst than driving a hot flash woman with out a/c

Plus down time is lost money


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The A/C is one thing I can't do myself, even if I wanted to try. 
You need a certification to discharge and charge the unit, so even if I did want to bust my knuckles I don't have the equipment and the certs to do it. 

On a Jetta you have to remove the front bumper to replace the condenser. That is some serious expense on labor. 

Of course the compressor is not guaranteed unless you replace the expansion valve, dryer, and condenser.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> The A/C is one thing I can't do myself, even if I wanted to try.
> You need a certification to discharge and charge the unit, so even if I did want to bust my knuckles I don't have the equipment and the certs to do it.
> 
> On a Jetta you have to remove the front bumper to replace the condenser. That is some serious expense on labor.
> ...


I used to do it my self 
Not no more time is money

Cheffy likes to get down & dirty 
Next time give him a call 
I've never met a better back yard mechanic


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I used to do it my self
> Not no more time is money
> 
> Cheffy likes to get down & dirty
> ...


Is he a real driver? Do you actually know him?
The guy sounded kinda kooky last night. 
I thought he was just a newbie that was making it up as he went.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Is he a real driver? Do you actually know him?
> The guy sounded kinda kooky last night.
> I thought he was just a newbie that was making it up as he went.


I'm being sarcastic 
LoL!

Just get it fixed , don't sweat it RockinEZ


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> That sucks
> 
> Chef Aarron aka Macgyver
> Does not believe this is possible
> ...


So, couple hundred in parts, a grand in labor. $1,200. I figure $1,500 a year for major repairs in my operating costs. Where's the problem? I use that number because, first, it's a reasonable expectation for someone who can do most things himself, and second, because if something is over that, it makes more sense to trade in considering trade in value of around $3k.

Why don't you grow up!?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> So, couple hundred in parts, a grand in labor. $1,200. I figure $1,500 a year for major repairs in my operating costs. Where's the problem? I use that number because, first, it's a reasonable expectation for someone who can do most things himself, and second, because if something is over that, it makes more sense to trade in considering trade in value of around $3k.
> 
> Why don't you grow up!?


LoL!

Wait and see 
I've seen the movie


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm being sarcastic
> LoL!
> 
> Just get it fixed , don't sweat it RockinEZ


I thought so. The guy was on Planet 9 last night.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> While the rest of the country is cold, it is warm here in SoCal and we do use the A/C almost every day.
> 
> The A/C started blowing warm air. I checked the low side pressure. It was fine at 35 psi. Crap.
> I took it to the local AC place and they wanted TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS to fix the system.
> ...


You need to find a minivan like Bart McCoy has. it operates on pixie dust.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You need to find a minivan like Bart McCoy has. it operates on pixie dust.


I'm sure you have experienced going cheap on repairs 
Just to constantly be worried about breaking down in the middle of transporting a customer

I learned the hard way


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> LoL!
> 
> Wait and see
> I've seen the movie


Whatever. In the 25 years I've been driving (Mostly personal), I've put well over half a million miles (more than ten years of future Uber mileage for me) on various cars (6 total) ranging from brand new to crap beaters. In all of that, I've replaced two alternators, a rack and pinion, a tire rod end, a starter, a water pump, a couple batteries and a radiator. All of that was less than $1,500 in parts and the only one I ever had a shop do was the steering rack.

Obviously there was other maintenance, but I'm talking major repairs. A well maintained car does not have issue after issue after issue.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I've proven all my facts 
Here is more


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

2015 just 2 receipts blew your budget 

Wait and see grasshopper


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> Whatever. In the 25 years I've been driving (Mostly personal), I've put well over half a million miles (more than ten years of future Uber mileage for me) on various cars (6 total) ranging from brand new to crap beaters. In all of that, I've replaced two alternators, a rack and pinion, a tire rod end, a starter, a water pump, a couple batteries and a radiator. All of that was less than $1,500 in parts and the only one I ever had a shop do was the steering rack.
> 
> Obviously there was other maintenance, but I'm talking major repairs. A well maintained car does not have issue after issue after issue.


Personal cars don't get the wear and tear commercial ones do. Believe it or not, the passengers and luggage weigh alot and put more strain on everything. I had to replace the transmission on my first 2015 Suburban at 135,000.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Personal cars don't get the wear and tear commercial ones do. Believe it or not, the passengers and luggage weigh alot and put more strain on everything. I had to replace the transmission on my first 2015 Suburban at 135,000.


Yes 
Transmission Sun core 
No reverse or no first gear .... Correct ?

I did the same my trans shop did 1300 cash deal , only that one part was replaced


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I've proven all my facts
> Here is more


Man oh man, 20yrs - I got a pile of crap just like that on my desk too !
It's tax time and I have it all laid out.....I just stare at it with a cup of coffee.
2016, weren't we supposed to be paperless by now ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> Man oh man, 20yrs - I got a pile of crap just like that on my desk too !
> It's tax time and I have it all laid out.....I just stare at it with a cup of coffee.
> 2016, weren't we supposed to be paperless by now ?


I'm old school

Yes I hate tax season 
It's hard parting with your hard earned mula


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Personal cars don't get the wear and tear commercial ones do. Believe it or not, the passengers and luggage weigh alot and put more strain on everything. I had to replace the transmission on my first 2015 Suburban at 135,000.


Oh silly me for not understanding that commercial use means that I'll have more repair costs in less than 50,000 miles and one year than I've had in the entire 25 years and over 500,000 miles prior.....


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> View attachment 33119
> I've proven all my facts
> Here is more


You've proven you have a poorly maintained junk vehicle, a willingness to get ripped off by mechanics, and a lack of organizational skills. Congratulations!

I'll mail you a cookie if you wire me $425 to cover shipping and labor.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> You've proven you have a poorly maintained junk vehicle, a willingness to get ripped off by mechanics, and a lack of organizational skills. Congratulations!


Ja ja 
1680 was a rear end complete swap 
1 day job

How would you go about that 
I did my research

Find a cheaper way ...... There is none

Yes my SUV is 07 high miles now 190K
Current value 6-7 k

Purchased 1 year ago for 12.2K with 108K miles
1 owner California car , no accidents , dealer service records

My average ride is around 110.00
Customer usually is in my car 1hr

How does your stuff compare

P.S . All my stuff is documented no bull

IMO years ahead of you


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Ja ja
> 1680 was a rear end complete swap
> 1 day job
> 
> ...


And still can't do basic math. Hmmm....


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> And still can't do basic math. Hmmm....


Find me a used complete rear end for 07 suburban installed
For 1680.00

LMAO!!! You won't be able

See fact vs bull


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Find me a used complete rear end for 07 suburban installed
> For 1680.00
> 
> LMAO!!! You won't be able
> ...


Maybe if you learned to remove and replace an oil pan plug and twist a filter, or remove two bolts and compress a caliper piston, or drop a transmission pan to replace a filter and drain a ****** through the cooler hose, or any number of other simple tasks, a lousy little $1,680 wouldn't be such a hit to you when it happens. Just saying....


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> Maybe if you learned to remove and replace an oil pan plug and twist a filter, or remove two bolts and compress a caliper piston, or drop a transmission pan to replace a filter and drain a ****** through the cooler hose, or any number of other simple tasks, a lousy little $1,680 wouldn't be such a hit to you when it happens. Just saying....


I said rear End " ring & pinion "

On the separate transmission issue I got very well educated

It's not about maintenance 
It's a design flaw well documented in GM trucks

Sun core develops cracks from stress 
Not preventable

Even there have been upgrades on the parts metallurgical issues allow the problem to re-appear even in newer models


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Find me a used complete rear end for 07 suburban installl


I've always used these guys:

http://hoopersrearends.com

They have always done good work on my cars/trucks


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I've always used these guys:
> 
> http://hoopersrearends.com
> 
> They have always done good work on my cars/trucks


I researched fully 
On my rear end it would cost 2200.00
To rebuild it

All other mechanic shops I visited send the rear end to the rebuild experts

LKQ wants 1800.00 for the axle alone


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> Wow! You totally missed the point. Was even flying high and still made it over your head.


I'm talking hard cold facts here 
I know what I talk about or I shut up

You are a magician know it all 
But it just backfired

You know nothing about cars LOL !!

I learn as I go


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

Chef Aarron said:


> Wow! You totally missed the point. Was even flying high and still made it over your head.





20yearsdriving said:


> I'm talking hard cold facts here
> I know what I talk about or I shut up
> 
> You are a magician know it all
> ...


My point was if you knew how to do and did the basic maintenance yourself instead off paying ridiculous rates to a mechanic for every thing, you would have saved a ton of money all the time leading up to a major repair, so a major repair would be a less significant financial hit. I'm really shocked I had to explain that....


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

you are not listening I said yesterday I've personally swapped engines (2) and transmissions in driveway ( crown Vic's & town cars 
I've done rear end , heater core , radiator , coolant pump , starter , alternator 
Ball joints , trailing arm , window regulator , timing chain & tensioner 
Camshaft , intake manifold , fuel pump

I was broke then that's why 

Now it does not make sense for me to do it 
You talk oil changes & braked BFD


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Remember the 500.00 I made last week from my hobby 
You probably don't know what this is


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> you are not listening I said yesterday I've personally swapped engines (2) and transmissions in driveway ( crown Vic's & town cars
> I've done rear end , heater core , radiator , coolant pump , starter , alternator
> Ball joints , trailing arm , window regulator , timing chain & tensioner
> Camshaft , intake manifold , fuel pump
> ...


Yeah, makes more sense to work for as little profit as possible.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Again documented facts

It probably will take you a full day to tell me what this is


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Good night grass hoper


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Yes
> Transmission Sun core
> No reverse or no first gear .... Correct ?
> 
> I did the same my trans shop did 1300 cash deal , only that one part was replaced


No, it was the higher gears. I've heard nothing good about theses 2015's. It was $3800 to replace. I have switched to Lincoln Navigator.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Now back to my other hobby
Electronics 
Wana go there?? Cheffy


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If I had gone to a mechanic and had the A/C discharged legally and tried to do the work myself I might have saved money. 

I would have had the car tied up for two or three days while I replaced all the A/C parts. 
Maybe I would have done it correctly, maybe not. 

If I got it wrong I would have gone into the death spiral. I hate those. 

For me it is better to pay the professionals to do the work on modern cars. It takes less time, I lose less money being off the road, and I don't have to do it twice. 

What I can do is find the parts for the job.
Same parts, less than a quarter the price. 

Except for the rebuilt compressor, which I hated to use, I bought first quality parts. 
I will be driving tomorrow night. 

If I had tried it myself, maybe I would be driving this weekend.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> If I had gone to a mechanic and had the A/C discharged legally and tried to do the work myself I might have saved money.
> 
> I would have had the car tied up for two or three days while I replaced all the A/C parts.
> Maybe I would have done it correctly, maybe not.
> ...


You did the right move


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You did the right move


Remember the front bumper has to come off on a VW Jetta to replace the condenser. 
I ain't doing that.


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> If I had gone to a mechanic and had the A/C discharged legally and tried to do the work myself I might have saved money.
> 
> I would have had the car tied up for two or three days while I replaced all the A/C parts.
> Maybe I would have done it correctly, maybe not.
> ...


And that's knowing your limitations but still being proactive to control expenses. That's the way to do it!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> You can't afford me.


LoL
I'm a reasonable guy
100.00 tab for 2 is normal for me

I've step it up to 600.00 bar tab when my pride is in the line

I could afford you easily


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Sorry, I am going to have to ignore you.
> I suggest others do also.
> It makes the thread read better without the random interruptions.


Sorry I was part of this 
Good desition
Now good night all you you


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> LoL
> I'm a reasonable guy
> 100.00 tab for 2 is normal for me
> 
> ...


I won't cook a dinner for two for $100. LOL! My minimum is $150 plus the groceries and that buys you three courses if you're not too far from home and provide your own tableware.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> While the rest of the country is cold, it is warm here in SoCal and we do use the A/C almost every day.
> 
> The A/C started blowing warm air. I checked the low side pressure. It was fine at 35 psi. Crap.
> I took it to the local AC place and they wanted TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS to fix the system.
> ...


Go to autozone.RENT the system vaccum.BUY the compressor oil.BUY a bulk box of chemical resistant O- rings.change o- rings.install the extra parts since you bought them.
Refill system with freon,compressor oil ,and UV. Leak detector.take u.v
Light and glasses and run system watching for leaks. No leaks system is fixed.
Last time I forgot to bring autozone vaccum pump back. I now own it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Remember the front bumper has to come off on a VW Jetta to replace the condenser.
> I ain't doing that.


OMG .

front bumper ?
( visions of exploding airbags . . . )


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> OMG .
> 
> front bumper ?
> ( visions of exploding airbags . . . )


Yea, this was a VW learning experience. 
The compressor comes with a lifetime guarantee.

The guarantee is only valid if you replace the expansion valve, drier, and condenser.

I have done a lot of motorcycle and automotive mechanics in my years, but when I read the "remove the front bumper" part I said fat freaking chance.

I am getting too freaking old for that stuff.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Personal cars don't get the wear and tear commercial ones do. Believe it or not, the passengers and luggage weigh alot and put more strain on everything. I had to replace the transmission on my first 2015 Suburban at 135,000.


I used to drive a gmc safari delivering newspapers (to stores and racks). Driver's door was opened and closed 150 times a night.

One day it just broke off in my hand.

You can do all the maintenance perfectly but wear and tear will get you in the end no matter what.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

So the deal is done. 
I had to have the labor charges modified. The service writer didn't know I understood Mitchell pricing. 

He entered each component separately, and use the total number of hours of all four operations done separately. 

He had more labor hours than they had actually had the car in the shop. 

I had him enter the entire A/C Compressor/Condenser/Expansion Valve/Dryer replacement job in Mitchell and my labor charge was suddenly half of what it was 30 seconds before. 

It turns out you don't have to remove the front bumper twice to replace the condenser and dryer. They are connected, and come as one assembly. 

Other than the attempted rip off, I got what I expected. 
It takes a while longer to cool down, but the vent temp does get down to 35F which was what I was looking for.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> So the deal is done.
> I had to have the labor charges modified. The service writer didn't know I understood Mitchell pricing.
> 
> He entered each component separately, and use the total number of hours of all four operations done separately.
> ...


Stay cool dude


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Stay cool dude


It is freaking expensive to stay cool.

I understand that this is probably not an Uber related expense, but anyone driving for Uber takes a hit with any auto expense.

Glad it is done.

Now I just hope the remanufactured compressor does not turn into a grenade anytime soon.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> It is freaking expensive to stay cool.
> 
> I understand that this is probably not an Uber related expense, but anyone driving for Uber takes a hit with any auto expense.
> 
> ...


I know you are in San Diego 
If you ever come to I.E. , O,C. , L.A. Area let me know

Dinner is on me 
I'll hire Cheffy


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I know you are in San Diego
> If you ever come to I.E. , O,C. , L.A. Area let me know
> 
> Dinner is on me
> I'll hire Cheffy


You made me spit beer on my monitor... again.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm not
> Why ?


I was going to send you my professional link via PM if you can see it. 
Have to be on LinkedIn to see it though.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I used to drive a gmc safari delivering newspapers (to stores and racks). Driver's door was opened and closed 150 times a night.
> 
> One day it just broke off in my hand.
> 
> You can do all the maintenance perfectly but wear and tear will get you in the end no matter what.


They are designed for 12k miles per year. What we are doing will break the damn things in less than three years.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Only experience i have with this was a MISSING evaporator.
You read that right.
Taxi in question had a SALVAGE title.
By Boston laws i never knew this til the medallion owner turned the title over to me when i terminated the lease.contract.

Anyways, the mechanic obtained a junkyard evaporator and did the whole job for under $500.
I have zero mechanical aptitude, but Dad was an engineer. So my troubleshooting skills are something an engineers son should have.
Best advice is, find out who the local taxi livery mechanic is.
Every city has a garage like that which does high volume and charges slightly above wholesale labor costs, and knows WHICH parts can be replaced with high quality guaranteed salvage.
I successfully replaced two transmissions in this manner.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Just had mine done today. New compressor, drier $650 parts, + $400 labor and freon. Ive tried remanufactured compressors before and theyre not worth saving a few bucks.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> Just had mine done today. New compressor, drier $650 parts, + $400 labor and freon. Ive tried remanufactured compressors before and theyre not worth saving a few bucks.


I guess I will find out. 
I plan on trading the car in in 40,000 miles. 
If it makes it that long I will be happy.


----------

